# machinery's handbook



## joe d (Jun 3, 2008)

had to tell somebody, so you are all elected... snagged a copy of the 24th edition at my local used book emporium for the grand sum of $15.  Now all I have to do is read it!

Joe


----------



## chiliviking (Jun 3, 2008)

About every three months I sit down with mine to refresh my memory of how much valable info is in there!!


----------



## rake60 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great find Joe!

The most current volume is 28.
My own is volume 27
Truth is very little has changed in them over the past
12 years. 

Congrats on the deal!

Rick


----------



## thezetecman (Jun 3, 2008)

I still use the 6th edition (1924) Do you think I should get a slightly newer copy


----------



## rake60 (Jun 3, 2008)

thezetecman  said:
			
		

> I still use the 6th edition (1924) Do you think I should get a slightly newer copy



If my memory serves me correctly the 1924 edition recommends neetsfoot oil, linseed oil or gasoline 
as a preservative to be applied to the oak floors of a machine shop.
Those pages may require some reconsideration.
That's just dangerous!
To keep you safe, I'm willing to offer $5 + shipping costs to see that version in put in a safe place. 

_*You have a treasure there!*_

Does anyone here have the 1st edition?
I'd offer more than $5 for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rick


----------



## dparker (Jun 3, 2008)

I picked up a 12th edition (1943) for $5 at a estate sale the other day and also have the 20th edition I bought new about 1977. Had to reach across in front of a fellow that was standing right in front of the machinist books and wouldn't move, I left the 14th edition for him but bought a book on sharpening practices also. It is good having a wife who will call me if there are more than the ordinary tools at a garage or estate sale she is visiting. She knows to pick up machinist tools in the "red" boxes (Starrett) if they are reasonable price.
It is surprising to find that so many fellows had metal working machinery at home in this area. Most that I see is probably from the WWII era---would liked to have known them and talked with them and learned. Could it be that some of them were doing piecework at home here in Portland, OR for the shipyards for the war effort?
On a side note, few people know what "that funny looking ruler with the sliding middle bar" is for, but then I need to sit down and relearn how to use it when I want to use it also.
don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 13 th ,22nd, and a 25th industrial press is offering a reprint of the 1st edition to celebrate the anniversary of its printing
Do not recall the asking price. 
Tin


----------



## bentprop (Jun 3, 2008)

Good score ,Don.I use my 1944 edition almost every day to check conversions from imperial to metric.Cost me $8 NZ a few years ago in a used book shop,about $5 in your money.
Just thinking,what sort of animal is a "neet"(neetsfoot oil) :big:
Yes,Mary,I know it's a plant.But you don't hear much of that stuff today.Is it still in use anywhere?


----------



## rake60 (Jun 3, 2008)

dparker  said:
			
		

> On a side note, few people know what "that funny looking ruler with the sliding middle bar" is for, but then I need to sit down and relearn how to use it when I want to use it also.
> don



Don if you mean one of these;




Mine still works. It's easier to push a few buttons, but not as much fun! 

The old handbooks are the BEST!

Rick


----------



## Stan (Jun 3, 2008)

I just looked at my 20th edition which I bought new in 1976 and the price was $25.00.

Fifty or more years ago, neetsfoot oil was very common and used for preserving leather goods (boots, horse harness and saddles).


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jun 3, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Don if you mean one of these;
> (pix deleted)
> Mine still works. It's easier to push a few buttons, but not as much fun!
> Rick


Rick I didn't think you were old enough to have used one of those. I still have the Picket and Eckle 
I bought in my senior year highschool. (1948-49)
  ...lew...


----------



## te_gui (Jun 4, 2008)

I use my copy probably more then any other reference in my day job as an engineer. I even used an older edition when I calculated working pressures for a Willamette logging donkey we restored a few years back. It was built before ASME code stamp. I used it for riveted joint calculations and it was approved as a reference when I took them to the WA state boiler board. They gave us a working pressure of 140 psi with a safety factor of 6. I think I can come up with pictures of it and the Corliss we run off it as well. Its a little thing, 16' diameter flywheel. Anyone interested?

Brian


----------



## joe d (Jun 4, 2008)

te_gui  said:
			
		

> ... I think I can come up with pictures of it and the Corliss we run off it as well. Its a little thing, 16' diameter flywheel. Anyone interested?
> 
> Brian



Brian: this IS HMEM... of course we're interested in pictures! Plans would be good too.....

Joe


----------



## dparker (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of two of my slide rules that I have here at the house, my good one (Post) is in storage at the moment. The short K&E was kept in the vehicle to compute mileage and average speed on trips for several years. Also in the picture is a can of Neetsfoot oil from Tandy Leather (still in business?) as mentioned by Rick.




 I used my Fathers K&E sliderule in college and about wore it out taking a surveying class, we progressed to reading to four decimal places on these old slipsticks, we thought. 
When I started doing pump testing in the early 1970s all we had was sliderules and many hours were spent calculating pump tests, then came the handheld calculators with the programs to do everything for you. I feel that this let more people do the calculations and even faster, but most of them did not know how to include everything into the needed equations to obtain the correct answers within a few years.
Calculators and computers are faster and more accurate but we should know the basics.
Sorry, rant off now.
don


----------



## rake60 (Jun 5, 2008)

In 1972 I was in 7th grade "Metal Shop" at my Jr High School.

It was my very first introduction to the Machinery's Handbook 
AND the slide rule.

The slide rule I have now was given to me by my math teacher that 
same year. As a 12 year old I knew how to use it.
Now I have to work at it. ???

Rick


----------



## kvom (Jun 5, 2008)

> I just looked at my 20th edition which I bought new in 1976 and the price was $25.00.


I acquired the 20th edition just this week from an online site. Paid $22 shipped. I've just browsed a few sections so far.

As an engineering undergraduate in the late 60's I had several slide rules (kept losing them). I also had a circular one later on.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jun 8, 2008)

I just saw one at the flea market this morning same ed. as the one I've been using for a few years 
(24 th ). It was too good a price to pass up so if anyone wants to make me an offer  I had an 
older one I sold a year ago to a fellow on rec.crafts.metalworking. I forget what the postage was.
  ...lew...


----------

